
Read Almost any Amazon book for Free - mpchlets
Find the ASIN of an Amazon book on Amazon's site then put in this url:
https://read.amazon.com/?asin=REPLACE_ASIN_HERE
Try:
https://read.amazon.com/?asin=B0064CPN7I
https://read.amazon.com/?asin=B003H3IOXM
https://read.amazon.com/?asin=B0045JKJ7G
======
nu2ycombinator
It lets you read only sample content of the book. You can read it on Amazon
site for all books by default.

------
orionblastar
Good trick but you have to sign into Amazon to activate the offline reader for
Amazon Kindle Cloud reader. If not then it won't work. Also it seems to go to
a part of the book instead of the first page or cover. Perhaps it reads the
history of the person who last accessed the ebook in that way?

I guess Amazon will shut it down eventually or check permission for the ebook
before letting you read it. I write ebooks and had one published on Kindle
with my Orion Blastar character that I am always reinventing.

<https://read.amazon.com/?asin=B007LAX6YY> for those interested in the book.
See if it works.

For some reason it is also here:

<https://read.amazon.com/?asin=B007M4AACA>

But it only includes the copyright page, and the rest of the ebook is gone. I
submitted a new copy that fixed formatting errors, but later found out MS-Word
2010 corrupted my original data file on my hard drive. I did a recovery and
switched to LibreOffice because MS-Office kept giving me problems.

I am in the process of rewriting the ebook, and I can see why people had an
issue with it, I'll try to get it reuploaded if all that is showing up is the
copyright page.

Thanks for the info, it shows me that the readers get a different version of
the ebook than what I get as the author. I didn't know the ebook only had a
copyright page for the updated version, when I previewed it in the Amazon
Kindle preview program it was the whole ebook and not just the copyright page.
So this little 'hack' actually helped me as an author.

~~~
mpchlets
Yup you do have to sign in, but it definitely lets you see the entire book, it
just starts on a random page it seems.

~~~
orionblastar
Even stranger my second link makes it a 'sample' ebook which is why only the
copyright page shows up. It is a short story like 16 pages, and I hoped to
develop it into a full novel eventually. I wanted feedback from readers before
writing more of it. Yet the first link is the original first edition before I
made any changes to it, and you can read it formatting errors, etc and all.

Also the first edition did not have hyperlinks but the second edition did.

Oddly enough it does work somewhat. I wonder what other ebooks are sample only
and which ones are the full version?

Anyway I just uploaded a new edition of the ebook, in 24 hours Amazon will
approve or reject it. I wanted to give it away for free, but Amazon limits
that, not only that but the lowest I can charge is $0.99USD and they won't let
me self publish it to other ebook stores.

If anyone wants a free copy, email me at orionblastar@gmail.com if interested.

------
31reasons
Its a misleading statement. Please change it to "Read sample pages for most
Amazon books". or take this post down, it has practically no value.

------
willcate
Wow. There's a hole big enough to drive a truck through.

~~~
Kanbab
It only shows book previews...

